# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  ساخت پرتال کاربری

## arash.soltani

با سلام.
من با زبان های برنامه نویسی وب آشنایی مختصری دارم ولی پروژه ای بهم نخورده بود. اما اینبار یک سایت پرتال کاربری بهم خورد و قبول کردم. 
کار به این صورت هست که هرکاربر پروفایل خودش ورو داره و در اون میتونه توی برنامه های کوهنوردی ثبت نام کنه و هزینه پرداخت کنه. و ارشیو از برنامه ها و هزینه های پرداخت شده داشته باشه.
از طرفی برنامه در انتظار تایید سرپرست باشه و سرپرست در پروفایل خودش برنامه رو ببینه و اگر صلاح دید تایید کنه.همچنین کاربر بتونه توی کلاس های آموزشی هم ثبت نام کنه.
سوال هایی که دارم این هست:
1. ایا بدون استفاده از فریم ورک های php و به صورت php خالی میشه نوشت این پروژه رو؟
2. از چه منابعی میتونم کمک بگیرم که این پروژه رو بنویسم؟ آموزشی برای ساخت این پرتال به صورت آنلاین مث لیندا و... هست؟
ممنون از شما

----------


## janblaghy

واقعا مطالب این سایت خیلی عالیه
خدا قوت
-----------------------

آموزش دیجیتال مارکتینگ | ساخت کسب و کار آنلاین |دیجیتال مارکتینگ | کسب درآمد اینترنتی | سرفصل‌های دیجیتال مارکتینگ | بازاریابی محتوا | سئو |  افزایش ترافیک سایت | افزایش نرخ تبدیل سایت |بهینه‌سازی نرخ تبدیل سایت

ثبت نام در کوچینگ |لایف کوچینگ 
مشاور تخصصی کسب و کار | مشاوره تخصصی کسب و کار | مشاوره کسب و کار | نحوه مشاوره کسب و کار


 قانون جذب چيست؟بهترين روانشناس  |  فروش موفق | ترفند هاي بازاريابي عصبي | استفاده از تجسم خلاق | مشاور کسب و کار | مشاور کودک و نوجوان |  درمان استرس و اضطراب | درمان وسواس | درمان افسردگي | افزايش فروش | افزايش فروش محصولات |
 قدرت باور نکردني تلقين | قانون جذب ثروت | بازاريابي عصبي چيست؟ | تغيير باورها | قانون درخواست | قانون مدارها | قانون فرکانس |  | مشاور فروش محصولات | جهش کوانتومي | جذب خواسته ها | شکرگزاري |
کارآفريني | فروش موفق | رازهاي ثروتمندي | فوبي چيست؟ | فروش موفق | افزايش اعتماد به نفس | کوچينگ | دليل شکست ها چيست؟ |  راز اساسي موفقيت | آموزش‌ کوچينگ | مشاوره تلفني | روانشناس خوب | آموزش تکنيک هاي فروش |
آموزش فروش | تکنيک هاي افزايش فروش | افزايش فروش | جديدترين تکنيک هاي فروش | قانون جذب |بازاريابي عصبي  | بهترين مشاور کسب و کار | بهترين روانشناس کودک | بهترين روانشناس کودک و نوجوان | روانشناس کودک و نوجوان | روانشناس کودک
دلیل افسردگی | زبان بدن

تکنيک هاي فروش موفق | چگونه در فروش موفق باشيم | چگونه برند خود را بفروشيد؟ | چگونه محصولاتم را بفروشم؟ | فروشنده موفق | فروش موفق هم فرکانسي | فرکانس
درمان افسردگي | جديدترين درمان افسردگي | درمان فوري افسردگي | درمان سريع افسردگي | جديدترين درمان سريع افسردگي | درمان قطعی افسردگی
درمان استرس | جديدترين درمان استرس | درمان فوري استرس | درمان سريع استرس | جديدترين درمان سريع استرس |درمان قطعی استرس
قانون درخواست | درخواست | هم فرکانس | فرکانس ثروت 
 |فرکانس | قانون             ارتعاش

آموزش تکنیک های فروش | آموزش فروش |تکنیک های افزایش فروش | افزایش فروش |تکنیک های فروش |آموزش ترفندهای فروش |جدیدترین ترفندهای فروش |ترفندهای افزایش فروش |چطور فروش محصولاتم را افزایش دهم؟

 
 قانون باور چیست؟ | تغییرسریع باورها چگونه ممکن است؟ |تغییر سریع باورها |تغییر باورها چگونه است؟ |قانون باور | راه تغییر باورها |باور چیست؟ | تغییرسریع باور |روانشناسی قانون باورها 
تکنیک های فروش تلفنی |بازاریابی و فروش تلفنی | بازاریاب تلفنی |تماس‌های تلفنی |رایج‌ترین تکنیک‌های فروش  |تکنیک‌های برتر در فروش تلفنی 
قرار گرفتن در مدار ثروت |تغییر مدار ثروت |چطور مدارمان را تغییر دهیم؟ | قانون مدارها در قانون جذب |چگونه در مدار ثروت قرار بگیریم |چطور در مدار درست قرار بگیریم؟ |تکنیک قرار گرفتن در مدار جذب ثروت |چگونه خیلی سریع پولدار شویم |قانون مدارها


دلیل فروش محصولات |فروش پایین 
قانون جذب در قرآن | قانون جذب |اثبات قانون جذب در قرآن کریم | شما جذب می‌کنید  |قانون جذب در آیات قرآن | جایگاه خدا در قانون جذب  |جایگاه قانون جذب در قرآن |نگاه دینی به قانون جذب 
آشنایی با قانون فرکانس |قانون ارتعاش  |راز قانون فرکانس |قانون فرکانس و ارتعاش چیست؟ |فرکانس های جذب ثروت |فرکانس های جذب 
تغییر باورها |باور |باورها |تمرین برای تغییر باور | تکنیک تغییر باورها |راه های تغییر باور چیست؟ |تغییر سریع باورها |تغییر باور سریع چگونه ممکن است؟ |تمرین برای تغییر باورها |تکنیک های تغییر باور ذهنی


خالق زندگي اتان باشيد | جديدترين تکنيک هاي روانشناسي کودک و نوجوان | تکنيک هاي تربيت کودک و نوجوان | روانشناسي کودک | بهترين تکنيک هاي تربيت کودک
ديجيتال مارکتينگ | تکنيک هاي ديجيتال مارکتينگ | تکنيک هاي افزايش مشتري | تکنيک هاي فروش بيشتر | جديدترين تکنيک هاي ديجيتال مارکتينگ | تکنيک هاي بازاريابي | جديدترين تکنيک هاي افزايش مشتري | جديدترين تکنيک هاي فروش بيشتر | جديدترين تکنيک هاي بازاريابي


راز قانون جذب |قانون راز | آموزش قانون جذب |جذب |چگونه با قانون جذب به آرزوهام برسم؟ | قانون جذب محمد جانبلاغی |قانون جذب |قانون جذب عشق | قانون جذب ثروت
تکنیک های بازاریابی عصبی | علم بازاریابی عصبی |بازاریابی عصبی افزایش فروش | نحوه استفاده از بازاریابی عصبی |تبلیغات با بازاریابی عصبی 
وسواس چیست؟ |وسواس
قانون جذب محمد جانبلاغی | قانون فرکانس محمد جانبلاغی | آموزش فروش محمد جانبلاغی |کوچینگ محمد جانبلاغی |رازهای ثروتمندی محمد جانبلاغی

----------


## ASHKANLAEI

جواب سوال اول شما بله است.

----------


## majid_vb_2008

سلام من تجربه این کار رو دارم و تقریبا نمونه مشابه چیزی که شما می خواین رو طراحی کردم البته با asp mvc اگر خواستید می تونم کمکتون کنم .

----------

